# Long Story ---with happy end!



## Naini (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi...
I am from Pakistan. My story is pretty long, but pl bear with me.
It rained tremendously a week ago. The very next morn I found a poor little kitten, grey and white, mewing pathetically in my car porch. (I have seen a stray adult cat with the same markings around...its probably the mom)...turns out she abandoned the kitten. The poor thing was so small it didnt even have teeth. It couldnt even lap milk...just sucked. It started sucking my fingers hungrily..I felt so sorry for it. My mother simply refused to allow me to keep it. So I hid it in a box in the garden bushes...and gave it milk. (used bread and cotton to help it suck the milk..even used straw) I kept it hidden for three days...cz my mom threatened to hve it thrown away somewhere. It would peep out of the bushes as soon as it heard me! I decided to nme it Esperanza (which means "hope")..but since the name was so loong....I changed it to Kovu.
I used to leave milk around for it..and it started to lap after a few days.
Now its been a week since I "rescued" her. My parents have finally gotten around to accept her...since shes so adorable. We were about to go out on a walk one night...when Kovu saw us leave...she waddled after us and actuall ended up following us on the road! this sort of melted my parents' heart. And I ended up carrying her.
Initially my plan was to help her survive till she could fend for herself...but now I think she has adoped me...and I have adopted her.!
So "Kovu" is the new arrival in my pet family.


----------



## Naini (Apr 30, 2004)

*Cat history*

I am not new to cats....Heres the list of my ex-cats:

Phantom: female... cat with black, brown markings...my favv. died
Satin: male..all black
Flamenco: female white with orange tail n ears
Lady: female mixture

The above were all feral siblings....outdoor cats...since my parents cannot allow dogs or cats in the house.

Presently I own :

Kovu : my adopted outdoor kitten.
Gypsy : Female fantail pigeon
Elmo : mnth old baby Indian Ringneck parrot
Erny: same as Elmo


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a sweet story! I hope Kovu will soon be a house cat! Welcome to the Cat Forum.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello Naini and welcome to the forum. You need to always remember that Kovu "adopted" you first.  

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Naini (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi...
Well Jeanie..Kovu did sleep indoors last night..cz it rained a lot..and was quite cold n windy. But shes out tonite, since the weather cleared up...but shes in the guardroom tonite...since my driver is away for the weekend.
And Mike;s right...  , its the cat that ADOPTS us...not the other way around...and its awesome how shes managed to win my mom n dad over...(dad not too fond of cats). It was ctually my mom who suggested we bring Kovu in for the night! 

Lookingv forward to posting on the forum...Cheerio!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad she has won over the whole family! They're so clever that way. I do worry about cats being out in the elements. OF course rain destroys their dignity, and they just can't tolerate the cold. What I worry most about is cars, but perhaps this smart little kitty will talk her way into moving in permanently! I wouldn't be surprised. I think this is a wonderfully sweet "love" story.


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

What a sweet story Naini  It reminds me of what happened with my little "Bimba" one year ago, and now she's the beautiful mother of four kittens! :wink: 
Your kitty will love you like a mother!
I hope your parents will allow you to keep the kitty inside, too small to leave it outside alone, too many dangers...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Naini, those little kittens are my nephews and nieces! I just happened to be online when they were coming, so I claim them as mine. Mike says they're his, but we know better! :lol:


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Mike says they're his, but we know better!


 :lol: I agree with you Jeanie, but don't tell Mike...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nah, he'd just pout, and I'd have to put him in the corner again! He just redecorated it, you know!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

))) 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Ah, poor Mike! We're just teasing. No corner. Of course the babies are partly yours! And I love the way you decorated the corner, but it will just have to stay empty for now!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lovely story and also welcome to the forum. I hope your parents want to keep the kitty indoors, its so much safer that way. Anyways post pictures when you can <<))


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Welcome! What a wonderful story.


----------

